# Best Chance for a Shark??



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

We've been wanting to catch a Shark the past few trips and have not been lucky enough, last time the flies bit us off the beach in Pensacola(North wind). This time we really want to try to get one, what would you say is our best shot? Night time from the beach/surf? What type of tackle/bait? My buddy has caught/landed some surf fishing w/ topwater, just never when we are there? Coming down in June, Any tips would be great. Thanks


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

What size sharks are you targeting? 
Would a 4'-6' Blacktip or Spinner make you a very happy angler?
What kind'a gear are you using?
Are you surf casting or using a yak to drop baits?

Be prepared to spend some serious hours on the beach, from one tide to the next, an hour or two before sunset to a few after sunrise.
Have good baits, fresh is best but frozen does work, I suggest some Bobos soaked in Menhaden oil, whole rays or chunks, fresh caught Ladyfish, Bluefish, Rays, Jacks and Spanish.
Fish multiple rods, one in the gut, one just before or on the bar and one over the bar.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Quick get out there and go for that great white that is swimming by, what a blast that would be


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Get with REALTOR on the site. He does shark fishing charters. He is good


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

kahala boy said:


> Get with REALTOR on the site. He does shark fishing charters. He is good


He is good. Has all the equipment. You just show up and have fun. For the price of a good shark rod and reel he will put you on them.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Your best chance for a Shark, provided you have limited time is at the head end of a producing chum slick. Sure you can get them from the beach (many, many sharks are caught from the beach) But, you may be there 20 minutes, or 3 weeks.... I suggest you get a comfortable beach chair, and do the time. If you simply do the time, sooner or later you will get a hook up. It may be 2 foot or 15 foot... 

A lot of people make the mistake of using to large of a bait. I use baits about the size of a soft ball, to a nerf football.... Remember, the shark has to get the hook in its mouth for it to find the jaw. I watched sharks swim around the boat with my bait hanging out of the corner of the mouth. They didn't really want it, they just picked it up.... Also, down size your hooks. You aren't hanging elk for processing.... 

The beach presents challenges.... crabs, catfish, other crap fish picking your baits. be ready to re-bait a lot.... remember, "Do the time, just isn't for Crime..." lol 

Also, remember, they don't eat everyday, their cold blooded, more like a reptile than something like a Tuna.... I'm sure there will plenty of disagreements with this comment....


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jim is a Shark fishing Machine listen to his advice or just take a trip with him and save yourself some time.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

There is plenty to be said for _Doing the Time'_.
I always tell people interested in Shore Based Sharking that if they're not perfectly happy just spending time with their toes in the sand, talking with friends and making a picnic of it, then it might not be for them.
Cause catching a shark is the bonus plan of these outings.

I've stayed out as many as four days sharkless, and as little as an hour.
Four nights for nothing.
But sometimes just one big shark can make a year of small/medium sharks and/or getting skunked 100% worthwhile.

11' 6" Great Hammer
Chickenbone Beach, Pensacola
Caught on a fresh 2# Bluefish


----------



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and tips, we are not opposed to just hanging out and putting in some time. Any shark of any size would do, anything above 2-3ft would be really cool. Chile that thing is a monster! One of those from the beach would be insane. Realtor thanks for the tips, looked up your site(looks so fun). I'll see if we can fit a 6 hour trip in the budget(been a slow snow removal season). One question, we'd have five people, probably four fishing, and my nephew is nine, is that something you'd be able to accommodate? Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sure


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

kahala boy said:


> Get with REALTOR on the site. He does shark fishing charters. He is good


Is there anybody near Miramar Beach that will take my son and I shark fishing from the surf?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Alumacrafty said:


> Is there anybody near Miramar Beach that will take my son and I shark fishing from the surf?


There was a group a while back (a couple years) that used to do something like this, but I havent heard about them for a good while. I'm not currently aware of any. I would be cautious of hiring someone to take me to the beach fishing.... but that just me.... I think there was something to do with charging people to fish from a public beach not sure how the license thing worked with all that....


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Realtor said:


> There was a group a while back (a couple years) that used to do something like this, but I havent heard about them for a good while. I'm not currently aware of any. I would be cautious of hiring someone to take me to the beach fishing.... but that just me.... I think there was something to do with charging people to fish from a public beach not sure how the license thing worked with all that....


Realtor, Being new to this forum could you PM me please?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Alumacrafty said:


> Is there anybody near Miramar Beach that will take my son and I shark fishing from the surf?


What you want is to find someone on here who is simply willing to take you with their group, i.e. not a guide for hire.

Shore Based Sharking is a group sport when you start landing 5'+ sharks.
Ideally you want at least three people who know their roles in the landing, rod, leader and tail rope.
Then it gets really busy, dehook, measure, tag and pictures as quickly as possible and get'em back in the water and swimming.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Alumacrafty said:


> Realtor, Being new to this forum could you PM me please?


sent you one


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Alumacrafty said:


> Realtor, Being new to this forum could you PM me please?


Sorry, I tried responding to your pm and it disappeared. I would like to see about you taking us out on a charter. Looking at Feb 17 or 18 (Saturday or Sunday) for afternoon/evening trip. Old school. Cell 218-330-5005


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll check the schedule and call you in a little while, I have a few things to get done before the game... like walk the dog... and a few other things.... Give me about an hour... ok


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Realtor said:


> I'll check the schedule and call you in a little while, I have a few things to get done before the game... like walk the dog... and a few other things.... Give me about an hour... ok


Perfect


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

ChileRelleno said:


> What you want is to find someone on here who is simply willing to take you with their group, i.e. not a guide for hire.
> 
> Shore Based Sharking is a group sport when you start landing 5'+ sharks.
> Ideally you want at least three people who know their roles in the landing, rod, leader and tail rope.
> Then it gets really busy, dehook, measure, tag and pictures as quickly as possible and get'em back in the water and swimming.


Thanks for the info. I didn’t know if you could fish on the beach often hours. All off the public beaches say sunrise to sunset.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Alumacrafty said:


> Is there anybody near Miramar Beach that will take my son and I shark fishing from the surf?


Check out BallisticMarineGroup on facebook, we should be posting a 2018 calendar soon. We go about once a month and would be more than happy to have y'all there. We normally fish between Navarre and Opal beach.


----------



## Ken82 (Feb 9, 2018)

I beach fish for sharks in Pcola and love it, but be careful with some of the beach fishing groups. Big sharks are no joke on the sand and it's easy to kill one by accident. A pro like Realtor is the way to go, safer for you and the shark.


----------



## curt2199 (Apr 4, 2013)

Funny reading your post as I’ve had the same problem. I have caught pomps, redfish, ladyfish, etc. but the worst damn thing is I end up catching sailfin cats all night long when I’m trying to get a shark, any shark and any size really. I use a couple 9-10ft surf rods and walk out the baits to about waist deep and toss them out as far as I can. Most of the time a keep a pole with a chunk of Bonita on a circle hook and then another couple poles with fish bites or something for the pomps. When fishing at night I was trying to use something bloody like some steak cuts I had in the cooler but all I could bring in was catfish one after another. 

Did you end up getting any shark?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

curt2199 said:


> Funny reading your post as I’ve had the same problem. I have caught pomps, redfish, ladyfish, etc. but the worst damn thing is I end up catching sailfin cats all night long when I’m trying to get a shark, any shark and any size really. I use a couple 9-10ft surf rods and walk out the baits to about waist deep and toss them out as far as I can. Most of the time a keep a pole with a chunk of Bonita on a circle hook and then another couple poles with fish bites or something for the pomps. When fishing at night I was trying to use something bloody like some steak cuts I had in the cooler but all I could bring in was catfish one after another.
> 
> Did you end up getting any shark?


Try using the ladyfish, or one of those cats. steak is meant for the table, not the hook...


----------

